# Buran Chrono Swiss Made



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't normally like gold watches but I will make an exception in this case. It looks fantastic.

what was the rrp of this watch as no price info is avail at the official site.

http://www.vostok-watches.com/start.php?sturmanskie.php

regards

dylan


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

a quick google took me to another site with the price info. :hypocrite:

still a great looking watch.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Burans are quite expensive for the price we expect from a Russian watch. Somehow I associate a lot of their models with Logines that don't cost all that much if you grab one second-hand. I'm talking about the Burans fitted with ETA movements, the 3133 variations are cheaper.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I will stick with the cheaoer watches for now.

some great deals without having to spend this much.

and I like the idea of buying watches that are made in russia with a movement that has some links to russian watch history not a russian brand with a 7750 and made in swiss.

a grey faced strumnskie 3133 is on its way as I type.

what I am finding as a general comment about russian watches is there seems to be no fixed prices from one site to another. They can vary quite a lot.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dtc2 said:


> what I am finding as a general comment about russian watches is there seems to be no fixed prices from one site to another. They can vary quite a lot.


Yes they can... small production, small retailers, not many people know about them... you really have to do your homework with these ones, you can end up paying over 30 or 40% on some watches.


----------

